# RhB Allegra by Neule



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The firm Neule of Switzerland showed the first sample of their RhB Allegra a short while ago.
This model will be available in 2012 and is a very small production run item typically produced in lots of five.
More information is available on the GBDB website:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3566

Knut


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This looks like the the one shown on G Scale Central, but not the same manufacturer. That one has a price tag of more than 1000 English pounds. Way out of my league.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan. 
Could you post a link to the G-Scale Central item? 
I tried a search but they don't allow one to search on that forum unless you are registered it seems. 
As far as I know only LGB and Neule are making RhB Allegras in G-Scale 

Knut


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Knut, it is an LGB item. I wasn't paying close enough attention. Here's the link to G Scale Central;

http://gscalenews.com/neuheiten-2012-lgb

A couple of years ago I had placed an order for something like this model. It was with a European hobby outfit. The price then, for the yet to be produced train was somewhere around $295.00, if memory serves me. Is this the model that came out of that announcement? 



By the way, why don't you become a member of G Scale central? Those guys have a great sense of *humour.*


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

foud this link for the Neule Allegra at LSC http://lgbfreundesaar.kostenloses-forum.be/lgbfreundesaar-beitrag3409.html 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Some more information on the NEULE Allegra (in German): http://www.lgb-neule.ch/allegra/allegra_zum_zweiten.pdf


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Deutsche Reichsbahn on 22 Jan 2012 01:27 AM 
Some more information on the NEULE Allegra (in German): http://www.lgb-neule.ch/allegra/allegra_zum_zweiten.pdf 
Could you point out what is actually new in the link you posted?
Looks like the original pdf to me.

There is the info in that links plus more on the database )in English as well as in German)
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3566

Knut


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Price. 

http://www.lgb-neule.ch/allegra/preis_neule-allegra_homepage_27012012.pdf


----------

